# New Boulder, CO based apparel!



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Haley Leach could get it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk guys, I'm out of your probable target market but; clothes...why? there are tons of clothes and unless you have some high end tech or design or novelty...why bother. if ur going for the lifestyle culture thing...again idk...maybe to texans and ec folks but imho, Boulder is highly overrated unless the grateful dead are in town---and that was in the 80's. That being said, I have a local friend that is doing ok with the lifestyle threads thing but she designs, dyes and sews all of her hemp clothing and does tons of markets, fairs and festivals that in the end really just supports her bc boarding, mt climbing and music habits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Not my style of clothing and you guys are obviously fighting an uphill battle, but the website looks pretty nice. GL to ya.


----------

